# N7189 - K47/C9_89 - S3 Clone [Solved]



## SpongeR0b (Feb 2, 2014)

Here's the story in brief, ordered cheap S3 clone, it arrived pre rooted and unlocked, I manually updated superuser and lost root access, I tried a factory reset, I've tried manually copying over different versions of su binary files. I am fairly technical able but this problem has got me stuck. Any help of suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.

*EDIT : * PROBLEM SOLVED!


----------

